# New Orleans Hornets have young players, cap space, draft picks to build team



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> In an admittedly twisted sense, a lockout-shortened 21-45 season could prove to be extraordinarily beneficial for the New Orleans Hornets as they embark on an offseason in which an already in-motion rebuilding mode can take firmer shape.
> 
> As each injury domino toppled this past season, it gave the team an opportunity to evaluate players who might have otherwise languished at the bottom of Monty Williams’ rotation, or worse, been saddled with a year full of DNP-coach’s decisions.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/04/hornets_have_young_players_cap.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Hornets can somehow move Okafor or Ariza for cap space and picks, this team will be able to really rebuild next season. Otherwise, they will likely give Gordon the max and doom themselves to much more mediocrity.


----------

